# Mav's Photo Album



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

Maverick,
Those are some killer pics you have in your album. I recommend everyone take a quick look. Gotta love the old school action!!! :beer:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Thanks Muskat.... Found them at the lake cabin and had never seen them before. Never really new my grandfather much. He passed when I was 2. But I herd he was a great outdoors man!
I actually have a few more from the 1950's that I have to scan first.

Mav...


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Man that one pic I look 5 years old. I still remember that morning, how often do you get 'em with their feet down while you're standing behind a haybale!

Always heard so much about the 50's...


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Black and white photos are so cool. I wish I had some old pics of my family out hunting. Your lucky Mav, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Those are some bad-*** pics Mav. I found a book at the library that was nothing but old black and white hunting and fishing photos...some pretty cool stuff.

Hey, I forgot to ask you about those skiing pics at the greenskins...are those for real?


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Hell Ya JONSER.Those were taken when I lived in CO. I think they were both in 2000. When I lived out there, all I did was ski!!!When I move back out there, you'll have to hit me up and I prove it to you the hard way....We call it the flip side.....

Mav....


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Mav, there's no way in hell I'm hitting the slopes out there...not even the bunny hills. I'd end up like Sonny Bono. MAN YOU CRAZY!!!

However I wouldn't mind making it out there and finally seeing the mountains. Plus I've heard there's some decent bird hunting that way. :beer:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

oh Hell man...Hunting is the perfect warm up for skiing. I've been PM some guys from the area and they are seeing more birds in the last couple of years. Northern CO is much like Nebraska some it has a lot of potential. I just don't know if they do it like WE doi it!

Hey Jonser, I've taught people who have never seen snow before how to ski. It would be a cake walk teaching you....
Tommy Texas as we used to call them in the skiing world.

Mav....


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Hey, that sounds like a plan! Go out hunting in the morning...come back and hit the lodge bar...then hit the slopes. That way I'll be nice and loose when I hit that first tree! :beer:


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Mav I would be down, Ive been to CO a few times snowboarding and one of my ex's goes to Denver University. I could maybe even hook something up. For some reason Jones not being able to ski doesn't surprize me. If we do go I'm all about the outdoor hot tub at a lodge with some philies. Peace


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

hey i am liking this idea of a nodak outdoors ski trip? I could be sooo down for Big Sky...hmmmmm, beeer,powder,girls, and hot tubs...doesnt get any better


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

2 days with some lessons from me and you all will be skiing like Jonny Mosley.....


----------

